# GTX560 oder HD6870



## MrHonk1337 (2. November 2011)

hey leute, da meine gts250 bei bf3 nicht mehr so ganz mitkommt suche ich zurzeit nach einer neuen gk. ich hab jetzt die gtx560 und die hd6870 gefunden die mir beide preislich zusagen, kosten auch fast gleich viel (ca.150). ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei der entscheidung weiterhelfen ..


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

Die 6870 ist etwas besser und braucht weniger Strom, die GTX 560 ist nur eine leicht abgeänderte alte GTX 460. Dafür hat die Nvidia halt PhysX, was aber wiederum nicht so viele Spiele bieten. Das ist "Geschmackssache", ob man das wichtig findet oder nicht.

Die GTX 560 *Ti* wäre allerdings besser als die 6870, dafür kostet die dann idR ab 180 Euro. Du musst nur aufpassen: Nvidia hat die 560 ohne "Ti" erst später und recht "heimlich" veröffentlicht, so dass sogar manche Shops die Karte fälschlicherweise als "GTX 560 Ti" im Sortiment hatten/haben. Also genau bei den Produktdetails nachsehen, FALLS Du eine angebliche Ti für nur 150 Euro entdeckst.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. November 2011)

Also die GTX 560 würde ich NICHT nehmen, dies basiert noch auf einem alten Chip, da ist die 6870 schneller
Wenn dann die GTX 560 TI die hat dann 10-15% mehr leistung, kostet dafür aber auch 40 Euro mehr,
wenn du Physix willst, musst du halt ne nvidia nehmen
naja, im prinzip hat herbby ja schon alles gesagt


----------



## MrHonk1337 (3. November 2011)

ja also lohnt sich der preisunterschied von 30-40€ zur GTX560 Ti eurer meinung nach?

die 560er gibts ja in verschiedenen ausführungen. macht denn der unterschied von 1gb ram und 2gb ram sehr viel aus?


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. November 2011)

Also wenn du jetzt eine ganz normale 560 TI mit standarttakt nimmst ist der preisunterschied je nach Lieferant so um die 50 Euro, mit 0-15% Mehrleistung,
es gibt schon Spiele, wo die 6870 zb etwas schneller als die 560 TI ist, aber in der Regel gilt 560 TI = HD 6950
Musst DU entscheiden, ob dir für diese Mehrleistung 50 Euro mehr wert sind...ich würde bei der 6870 bleiben und dann halt schon 1 Monat früher aufrüsten,
vielleicht in einem Jahr wieder...
Die 2GB bringen dir nur was, wenn du in sehr hohen auflösungen und dazu mit vielen details spielst, sprich mit mehreren Monitoren,
aber dafür ist die Karte eh zu langsam, also NEIN
Für FullHD mit vielen Details reicht 1GB locker aus


----------



## MrHonk1337 (3. November 2011)

danke für die antwort 
dann werde ich mir dass nochmal überlegen, ob ich mir lieber die 560 Ti leiste oder mir doch die 6870 kaufe. es wird aber wahrscheinlich die Ti da ich doch eher der nvidia fan bin


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Ich persönlich finde den Aufpreis zu hoch, auch da man mit der Sapphire 6870 direkt sehr preiswert eine leise Karte bekommt, bei der Nvidia kostet eine wirklich leise Version idR dann nochmal mehr. 

Du zahlst halt selbst bei der preiswertesten 560 Ti ca 30% Aufpreis für maximal 15% mehr FPS.


----------



## MrHonk1337 (3. November 2011)

das ist eben auch das problem das ich habe ^^ .. natürlich ist die Ti etwas besser als die 6870 aber ob sich der preisunterschied von 40€ wirklich lohnt ..

mir wurde jetzt halt schon öfters dazu geraten mit meinem system nicht an der grafikkarte zu sparen. 

Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Motherboard MSI X58M SLI (MS-7593)
Prozessor i7 920 @ 2,67 ghz
Arbeitsspeicher 3x Corsair 2GB DDR3-1333
Monitor LG M227WD
Auflösung 1920x1080


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Wenn Du das Geld hast, dann nimm die Nvidia. Du wirst damit dann aber nicht _viel_ länger "durchhalten" als mit der 6870, also sagen wir mal so: in zB 2 Jahren kommt ein Spiel raus, für das die 6870 dann nicht mal mehr auf "mittel" reicht, die GTX 560 reicht dann gerade noch so aus. Beim nächsten besseren Spiel reicht dann aber die GTx 560 Ti ebenfalls nicht mehr aus, Du zahlst also 40-50€ mehr wegen vielleicht 2-3 Monaten, die Du "länger" spielen kannst. Dafür hast Du natürlich auch bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt immer etwas mehr FPS als mit der AMD.


----------



## MrHonk1337 (10. November 2011)

so hab mir jetzt eine gtx560ti oc von gigabyte zugelegt und alles läuft super (bf3 auf ultra ohne ruckeln)


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

cool 
hätt micht gedacht, dass bf3 mit ner 560er ti flüssig läuft, welchen monitor hast du denn?
und wie ist die Karte von der Lautstärke?


----------



## MrHonk1337 (10. November 2011)

hab den LG M227WD. also die gk is um einiges leiser als meine alte.. bin voll erschrocken weil mein pc immer früher beim einschalten so richtig gerattert hat und ich wusst nie woran s liegt. und kaum is die neue drin, schon is er voll leise ^^


----------



## dotline (10. November 2011)

ähm Zocker15? bf3 läuft mit einer 560er TI auf Ultra mit 60 fps  nur mal so als Info 
von daher lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht eine "bessere " zu holen also eine 560er ti


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

echt???, es hieß mal, dass man für Ultra und FullHD zwei GTX580er im SLI braucht um BF3 flüssig zu spielen...und immo finde ich es sowieso unsinnig, überhaupt eine neue Karte zu kaufen, in den nächsten paar Monaten kommen neue, also jetzt höchstens noch eine HD6870/GTX 560 TI
Und allgemein ist mehr als eine GTX 570 nur was für absolute High-End-Gamer


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

wahrsch. hat er noch das Gerücht im Kopf, dass BF3 angeblich erst mit 2x GTX 580 flüssig in Ultra läuft... 

*edit* zu spät gepostet... ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

Jaaa  , mir ist schon klar, dass das nurn Gerücht war,
aber für Battlefield hätte ich schon höhere Anforderungen erwartet,
naja, mit meinem schrott-PC kann ichs ja trotzdem nicht spielen


----------



## MrHonk1337 (10. November 2011)

hey, leute. leider musst ich heut feststellen dass mein game nach kürzerster zeit abstürzt und nicht mehr reagiert. ich bekomme die fehlermeldung "anzeigetreiber funktioniert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt". 
hab den neuesten treiber 285.62... 

also heute kam ein update für origin raus, weiß nicht ob es daran liegen könnte..


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

Lief es vorher also, oder wie? Sind alle anderen Treiber auch aktuell? Teste mal ohne Virenscanner/Firewall


----------



## MrHonk1337 (10. November 2011)

ja also ich hab noch am dienstag und mittwoch spielen können. die anderen treiber sind auch aktuell. ich hab gerade einen neuen nvidia treiber gefunden(285.79), is wohl erst heute rausgekommen. werde es erstma mit dem probieren.

hier noch die fehlermeldung:


----------



## MrHonk1337 (11. November 2011)

Okey. ich glaube es klappt jetzt  

hab vom gygabyte-support ne mail bekommen:

Laden Sie sich auf der Homepage das Bios Paket herunter und folgen Sie der PDF Anleitung.
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3707&dl=1#bios

BF3-Probleme
Der Spiele Hersteller rät dazu die Taktrate der Grafikkarten um 10Mhz -50Mhz zu senken. Die können Sie mit dem Nvidia Tool ESA machen.
https://help.ea.com/article/bf3-issues-with-overclocked-video-cards

nach dem bios flash hat es geklappt.. ich hoffe das hält auch an


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. November 2011)

cooool


----------

